# Long 445 - do front tires need tubes



## FirstTractor (Jun 15, 2010)

This is my first tractor and it needs one new tire. {not flat yet, but it's dry rotted}
It's a 7.50 x 16.
Two problems
1) Do I need a tube?
2) I can't find where to get the tire mounted. Any suggestions?


----------



## porky1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Most likely, yes, it has to have a tube.
Talk to some older farmers in your area, one of them will TELL you how to change that tire in your yard---it's real easy. Remove the wheel, remove the valve core from the stem, lay the tire on the ground & drive up on the TIRE, as close to the wheel as you can without hitting the wheel, with another tractor, pick-up, or what ever you have. Stop dead on the tire, then get out & walk around the tire, popping the bead all the way around. Drive off the tire, flip it over & do the same on the other side. Here's where having an experienced neighbor advising you is real handy---just pry 1 bead all the way off, reach inside & pull the old tube out, then lift the tire up & pry the other bead off. Look at the wheel before you pry a bead off---1 side will have a deep lip, which the bead WON'T come over. The other side, usually the inside, will have NO lip. Putting the new tire on is even easier, lube the bead with soapy water & it will slide right on. Might have to hit it on the inside with a hammer to pop the last 3 inches, but really nothing to it!


----------



## LongTractor (Apr 8, 2012)

If a tubeless tire starts leaking down and you are as cheap and poor as I am, you put in a tube. So long as it's the rim or tire causing the leak, it should work to keep them up.


----------

